# There was nothing wrong with my baby



## ladyjools (May 25, 2009)

We just saw the consultant to give us the results of all the tests done before and after Samsons birth and we just found out that there was nothing wrong with my baby,
he was perfectly healthy,

what did happen though was that i had a massive infection in my uterus which caused my waters to break early around 2 weeks before i lost him and that caused him a lot of problems
they found Ecoli in the placanta and other infection,

This could have ALL been prevented, if the first hospital i visited when i first became ill had only taken some swabs, had only taken me seroiusly and checked for infection then it could have been treated before it became severe, except they didn't, they just sent me home to get worse and worse

im angry and sad and so very very disapointed my consultant at the new hospital is writing a letter of complaint on my behalf, and she kept telling me she was so sorry

i can't believe that something could have been done
if only i had known i wish i had pushed more to get better treatment i put my trust in the doctors and they have let me down so bad,

the good news
its unlikley to happen again, this consultant has agreed to treat me personally as high risk for my next pregnancy, il get an early scan, a 12 week scan a 15 week scan and a 20 week scan, and i will be checked for infection monthly and very closley monitered, she doesnt' see any reason this will happen again,

Jools


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You've been through so much







Good to know that it's not likely to happen again, at least.


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

How horrible! It must feel terrible to know that this could have been prevented if the medical staff had been more vigilant. Don't even think of blaming yourself. Anyone in your position would have gone along with what the doctors said.

I'm just so, so sorry.


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm so angry with those doctors! I'm sorry they didn't give you and Samson the care they should have.


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Jools, I am so sorry, and so angry on your behalf.

Much love and light to you.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry... Like the others here, that makes me SO angry for you. Ugh









I'm glad that it's something unlikely to repeat in the future, but, I'm sorry it had to happen at all because of negligent doctors.









Peace and healing to you~


----------



## tinynyota (Apr 13, 2009)

Ooh, that makes me SO mad, Jools! You were doing everything right and asking for help, and you were ignored. The weight of responsibility for your loss is completely on them - not you. I am so sorry.

But whenever it's time to carry your little rainbow baby, it sounds like you will be getting excellent care, which can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

(( hugs )) I am so sorry jools. And so angry at the doctors for letting - no, not letting, MAKING - this happen.


----------



## Milk8shake (Aug 6, 2009)

So sorry jools, that must be hard for you to hear.
I hope you can take some comfort in the fact that you now have what sounds like an excellent & caring consultant at your disposal, who will take you seriously. (Like you deserve).


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

I am so sorry. It is hard to lose a child in any circumstances but to hear that it was preventable .... (((HUGS)))

I am glad that your new consultant is supportive though.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

You know, I was furious at your hospital for the way they treated you back when you first described what happend before you knew that their negligence basically killed your baby. Now I want whoever created that lackadaisical culture (and maybe the individual doctors too) to spend jail time for manslaughter. I can't imagine how you're feeling right now.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Jools.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

How heartbreaking..I'm so sorry.


----------



## mommameow (Oct 21, 2008)

i'm so sad for you to be going thru this too. I too just lost my baby at 18wks due to my water breaking at 16wks. I don't know the whole story of your loss but I am under the impression that even if they find an infection, by that time it is too late and is such a danger to your health, they may have wanted to induce you anyway. At least that is what they told me throughout my 2 weeks of waiting to see what happened. I apparently did not have any infection, although the autopsy is pending.
Sorry if I am wrong b/c I don't know all of the details, but I just wanted to add my experience.
take care of yourself...


----------



## sunshadow (May 17, 2009)

I've thought about what happened to you and if that first hospital could have prevented this had they listened. I hope you are following up with them. Someone higher up should really hear what happened so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## buckeye_bebe (May 16, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss and everything you have had to endure. I'm glad there was nothing wrong with Samson though! You've got some knowledge on your side for the next time around.


----------

